# gro-lux bulbs vs. daylight bulbs



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

considering ill take the same size of bulb, lets say t5, 54w 115cm long. do u believe beside giving better color (i like the grolux color on my red plants) the plants will grow faster/healthier under gro-lux bulb comparing to regular daylight bulb (osram/silvanya 865 - 6500K , cri >80)?


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

No, but the plants will grow leggier/taller under GroLux-light. Probably something the the far-red-ratios in the GroLux that trigger shadow-growth.


----------

